# need help with music playback on kindle 3



## ginger0 (Nov 27, 2010)

i put a couple audiotracks on the kindle, and it says i can pause playback, or skip to the next track. well, i skipped to the last track, and now i cant go back to the first track in my list. how do i go back to the first track on my kindle? is that even possible? what happens when the last track finishes playing, does the kindle go back to playing the first track, or does it just stop playing all the music?


----------



## kndlewis (Nov 24, 2010)

It seems that this "experimental" prototype can use a little improvement.  You probably have figured out by now that when the last song is ended, you can restart your list by pressing Alt+Spacebar.  And you can skip to the next song by pressing Alt+F.  But once you reach the last song, all you can do is stop and start.  I guess you can make sure you have a very short song loaded last!  Send your comments to [email protected]


----------



## ginger0 (Nov 27, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## kndlewis (Nov 24, 2010)

This is the response I got from kindle-feedback:

"Hello,

Kindle has the ability to play the background music. It can also skip the song, you can play it randomly.

•    Alt + P - Play or pause music

•    Alt + F - Skip to the next song

If you have any queries, please write back to us."

Does anyone know how to play randomly?  The user manual states only that the songs will play in the order they were loaded.  I clicked the link for "No this did not solve my problem" and asked them how to play randomly.  I wouldn't even bring this up but they (Amazon) brought it up first.  I'll post back when I get a reply.


----------



## kndlewis (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's the Amazon response to the last post;

"Hello,

At this time, we don't have feature to play songs randomly. We'll consider your feedback as we plan further improvements.

Customer feedback like yours really helps us continue to improve our store and provide better service to our customers. Thanks for taking time to offer us your thoughts."


----------

